# Any info on 2007 Colnago?



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone have any info on what Ernesto has in store for 2007?


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

It will cost you!!


----------



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

*Colnago 2007*

A local dealer here in Italy show me the entire range of 2007 models, with pics taken induring the presentation reserved for the dealers.
Many new and very pleasant colors, but the only news is the Colnago Extreme - Power, the same used by Petacchi, with round tubes, a larger diameter of the seat tube and larger lugs for a better rigidity. Nothing aboutn the weights.
Ciao
Stefano


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

...here's a couple of photos of the Extreme Power frame. ...might be an interesting Colnago development. And I hope that Colnago gets some better paint designs for 2007. Those WH colors schemes and sunflowers, cityscapes are just not there... I like the underlining of the wording concept used on some of the paint schemes but its used inconsistently, it's subtle, effective and different, perhaps that could be one to expand on. 

The autumn bike shows are close at hand so we will soon know the more definite Colnago 2007 info over the next month or so. ... but advance "spy type info" is also fun to see and hear about. :thumbsup:


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm eagerly awaiting information on the new C50 as I'm going to order one as soon as I know the details.

Until the arrival of my latest Colnago, I forgot how much one appreciates the feel, ride, and control of a Colnago.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*My 2007 Dream HX is on its way... some time*

I placed an order with Mike Perry at Maestro for a Dream HP a couple weeks ago. First I heard they were out of my size and would have to build one up for me. Then I heard that the 2006's were done and the shop is retooling for the 2007's. So now I'm getting a Dream HX in the new WX03 paint scheme. Can't wait. 

2007 catalog is here (in Italian):

http://www.colnago.com/it/catalogo2007/index.php


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*2007 Colnago saddles?*

If you look at the Colnago 07 catalog on their site, several of the high end bikes are shown with some color matching saddles. Can't tell what they are.

I haven't really cared for any of the Colonago branded saddles over the past few years by San Marco. Any idea what these are?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The 2007 catalog is now available online in English. The descriptions aren't great, but they are good enough.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

*Butterfly Bike*

:yikes: Oh my, I think I'm going to have to pass on the limited edition butterfly bike.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Paris_Metro said:


> :yikes: Oh my, I think I'm going to have to pass on the limited edition butterfly bike.


which model/paint scheme? maybe i don't want to see it...


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

It is the LSD paint scheme. Here is a link
http://www.colnagonews.com/en/forever/index.php


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Paris_Metro said:


> It is the LSD paint scheme. Here is a link
> http://www.colnagonews.com/en/forever/index.php


oh.....my.....god.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is one paint scheme and one limited edition bike they can keep.

My problem with buying a bike like that is that I don't want to treat it as though it shouldn't be ridden, and that is what you get when you buy one of these limited edition bikes like the Forever or the Ferrari. Heck, I passed on a new in box Super Record crankset on e-bay because I knew I wanted to use it. I would have felt terrible using a pristine 30 year old crankset on my vintage bike, but until I get my Cristallo together, I still have to ride the 20 year old bike. I have mixed feelings about the first couple of pedal strokes on the 2007 Record Group that I want, but I guess you have to kill some parts in order to ride.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*worst ever colango paint- Forever Butterfly*



Paris_Metro said:


> :yikes: I think I'm going to have to pass on the limited edition butterfly bike.


This in my opinion has to rank as one of the worst ever Colnago paint jobs offered...
and I thought the sunflowers paint was bad.
Its a bit sad that they are so proud of it...
This is what was the idea behind it (quoted exactly from the Colnago website);

ForEver
The new “forever” model, completely in carbon fibre, born to celebrate 50° anniversary of marriage of Ernesto Colnago and his wife Vincenzina.
New “forever” bicycle, is an authentic work of art completely hand decorated; in fact the natural theme and the butterfly, symbol of lightness and elegance, shine on the front triangle, on the fork and some optional like wheels and handlebar in carbon.
This masterpiece, completely Made in Italy, will be product in a Limited Edition of 50 pieces in the World.

mmmmmm... probably would have been a good idea for Colnago to have kept it private and only made two, one for himself and one for the wife. Too bad its such an unbelievable eyesore as with some decent art and design direction there could have been something really nice and appropriate to go with 50 years like classy gold and white and silver airbrushing, something that people would actually want to buy (and use). Bikes are for riding. This one isnt even for buying and looking at or even riding. (wheels should look real good after a few brakings on the painted butterflies...)


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Ernesto is just showing us he has a feminine side. Apparently that feminine side loves butterflies and pretty flowers. Why didn't he make this bike in a tandem? That would rock. But I guess you can't hold hands with your lover if he/she is behind you.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Paris_Metro said:


> It is the LSD paint scheme. Here is a link
> http://www.colnagonews.com/en/forever/index.php


Timothy Leary comments from the great beyond; "groovy bike for a trip"


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

campagnoloneutron said:


> Timothy Leary comments from the great beyond; "groovy bike for a trip"


so over the top...so beautiful...I'd be scared to ride that in fear of chipping the paint...I think I'd end up hanging it on the wall.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

campagnoloneutron said:


> This in my opinion has to rank as one of the worst ever Colnago paint jobs offered...
> and I thought the sunflowers paint was bad.
> Its a bit sad that they are so proud of it...
> This is what was the idea behind it (quoted exactly from the Colnago website);
> ...


Says you...like em or hate em (I like em) Colnago is one of the only bike manufacturers that actually makes bikes that look different from others. Sure it's over the top, but those are some unique looking bikes with so much detail.


----------

